# For Sale Werner Kayak paddles & Thule kayak car carrier



## jclark

*how long are the werners ?*

do they have foam core blades ?




JJL said:


> For Sale: Two Werner kayak paddles and a Thule Kayak car carrier. Paddles are $100 each and the car carrier is $45. All are in excellent shape.


----------



## katwoman

*your werner paddles*

I am interested in your werner kayak paddles, are they still available and if so I wonder what sizes they are, are the shafts straight or bent? and what is the size of the blades?

Thank you



JJL said:


> For Sale: Two Werner kayak paddles and a Thule Kayak car carrier. Paddles are $100 each and the car carrier is $45. All are in excellent shape.


----------



## NateBrown

What style of thule kayak rack is it?


----------



## CO_Patrick

*Damn Nate, check the original posting date. Haha.*


----------



## NateBrown

hmmmm this is why I haven't made an account on mountainbuzz until now...


----------



## Theophilus

NateBrown said:


> hmmmm this is why I haven't made an account on mountainbuzz until now...


Welcome to the Buzz Nate!


----------

